
Show HN: My new personal site - jessehorne
I was browsing through Awwwards and a number of articles related to web design this morning and it inspired me to re-make my personal&#x2F;portfolio site.<p>I have never made a decent looking theme before, from scratch. I&#x27;ve been primarily in backend developer roles while working professionally and freelancing. I&#x27;m looking for any and all feedback! What do you like? What do you dislike? Any tips? Comments? etc...<p>I am excited to hear back from the community. Please note that I haven&#x27;t even tried to make this responsive on mobile devices, yet. I plan to do that tomorrow or later tonight if I feel up to it. Anyways, enjoy!<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jesseh.xyz" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jesseh.xyz</a><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jessehorne&#x2F;personalsite" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jessehorne&#x2F;personalsite</a>
======
bitpush
Great work! A small improvement that can take you a long way is to expand on
your portfolio. Currently it lists 2 "icons". I have to click into it to see
what is going on. How about you expand on each? Something like so

EDIT: Formatting was weird. See this image
[https://imgur.com/XZN0Yqj](https://imgur.com/XZN0Yqj)

~~~
jessehorne
Thank you! I definitely need to improve the portfolio section. I had a few
ideas but wanted to deliver a sort of MVP and start there. For example, the
two listed "clients" is sort of misleading. I've done a lot of work for BC and
need to be able to show the user the details on that. I was thinking I'd
center the BC logo and have a slider of sorts under it with 4+ columns of
"projects" I did for them. The second client item is, however, just a single
site I threw together with WordPress. Anyways, I'm thinking on that!

I appreciate your feedback!!

------
jessehorne
I've done a little work today on making the site mobile responsive. If anyone
has a mobile device and wants to check it out and provide feedback, I would
appreciate it greatly!

